# Coconut/Almond Flours and Bread Machines



## drhiii (Jun 23, 2013)

Help... I have been scouring the internet for a recipe that focusses on Coconut and/or almond flour.  I do not want any wheat, need gluten free, and am just trying to find a good recipe that works in a bread machine that centers on coconut or almond, or both.  Believe it or not, I am not really finding much that doesn't require alteration to the recipe and I'd really like to find something that is tried and true, and away from gluten, wheat flour, etc etc etc.

Help anyone???


----------



## Siegal (Jun 24, 2013)

drhiii said:


> Help... I have been scouring the internet for a recipe that focusses on Coconut and/or almond flour.  I do not want any wheat, need gluten free, and am just trying to find a good recipe that works in a bread machine that centers on coconut or almond, or both.  Believe it or not, I am not really finding much that doesn't require alteration to the recipe and I'd really like to find something that is tried and true, and away from gluten, wheat flour, etc etc etc.
> 
> Help anyone???



I'm no expert but I have uses both flours. They are more for cakes or breads that are soft like Banana bread. I don't think it will work in a bread machine that is designed to knead, create gluten, rise, etc. I would make it in a regular loaf pan.


----------



## chopper (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't have a recipe for the bread machine using almond flour, but Bob's Red Mill (the brand of almond flour I buy) also makes a gluten free all purpose flour.  Here is a recipe for the bread machine using that flour.  

Bob's Red Mill Natural Foods :: Healthy :: Whole Grain

I have not tried it, because I don't have a bread machine, but I bet it would work well.  

Hope this helps you.


----------



## chopper (Jun 24, 2013)

If you want a quick bread made with almond flour, I have made this one, and it is fantastic!  Not for the bread machine though.

Pumpkin Spice Bread made with Almond Flour


----------

